# Thermapen? Not an option... recommendation on cheaper instant read thermometers



## barkerb (Aug 20, 2014)

I am not really interested in shelling out the cash for a Thermapen. I get that it might be a great tool but I just cant justtify the cost right now.  Does anyone have any recommendations for a quality instant read thermometer under $30? I know there are a bunch at every Target, WalMart, etc ranging from $10-$40 but I dont want to waste $ on something unreliable.


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 20, 2014)

barkerb said:


> I am not really interested in shelling out the cash for a Thermapen. I get that it might be a great tool but I just cant justtify the cost right now.  Does anyone have any recommendations for a quality instant read thermometer under $30? I know there are a bunch at every Target, WalMart, etc ranging from $10-$40 but I dont want to waste $ on something unreliable.


I bought the Maverick Pro Temp PT100.It works great also alot cheaper then the Thermapen.I know it is not under $40 but well worth every penny I did pay.I use and depend on my Pro Temp more then any of my other temps..ET733 and Tel Trus I only use for my smoker temps.The Pro Temp I use for the Smoker,Grill and Kitchen when cooking raw milk for Cheese.

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 20, 2014)

This works great,  3-4  second read out.


----------



## jaybls (Aug 20, 2014)

The ThermoPop is always a good option. Only $29 and it has a rotating display. http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/thermopop.html


----------



## addertooth (Aug 20, 2014)

If you are looking to save money, consider a slower reading thermometer (7-9 seconds).  Just about everything made by Polder tends to be accurate.  Many stores carry that brand and they are inexpensive.  And as always, boil test every thermometer you buy; even the expensive ones can be mis-manufactured.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 20, 2014)

Look at Cooper Atkin's  DPP400W.   $17 on Amazon.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaybls said:


> The ThermoPop is always a good option. Only $29 and it has a rotating display. http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/thermopop.html


I
I agree with this. While I don't own one I do own a thermapen and I'd be likely to trust anything made by that company.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought an Accurite at WalMart for $10 and it works just fine, comes to temp in about 5-6 seconds. Perfect for me 'cause I'm cheap.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 20, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> I bought an Accurite at WalMart for $10 and it works just fine, comes to temp in about 5-6 seconds.* Perfect for me 'cause I'm cheap.*


Amen Brother.  I picked up a no-name digital food probe at the grocery store or Amazon years ago for like $8 or $10.  The trick for mine is to stick it in the meat before you turn it on.  Reads final temp in under 10 seconds.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaybls said:


> The ThermoPop is always a good option. Only $29 and it has a rotating display. http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/thermopop.html


 Yep I have the smaller Mini - Thermo pen, pocket size not 3 sec reading but 5 sec reading works great for me and was like 24.00 Check out their web site. You DONT have to go spendy to get a good one.

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## remmy700p (Aug 20, 2014)

+2 on the ThermoPop.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2014)

I realize that times can be tough, therefore I suggest going to a Restaurant supply or a store that sells the little therms. like you see coos use. You may find one at your local grocery (hanging off the shelves). They are cheap,about $4 and usually have a nut on bottom for calibrating. they are not 'instant' read , but 2-3 sec. to get your temp.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree, I have been eyeballing the thermo pop for some time now. Cause I can't at this time put out $98 for its counterpart. However this should be my last purchase I get to accompany my maverick. "Yeah right".


----------



## jasontetzlaff (Aug 21, 2014)

Thermo Pop all the way.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2014)

People like the thermopop because the like saying "pop" and it looks like a tootsie pop. lol    Thermoworks has cheaper faster therms but if you want a "cute" name go thermo*pop. :)*


----------



## daricksta (Aug 21, 2014)

barkerb said:


> I am not really interested in shelling out the cash for a Thermapen. I get that it might be a great tool but I just cant justtify the cost right now.  Does anyone have any recommendations for a quality instant read thermometer under $30? I know there are a bunch at every Target, WalMart, etc ranging from $10-$40 but I dont want to waste $ on something unreliable.


I bought this for $60 from a BBQ school I attended on day and it's the best truly instant read therm I've ever owned. We use it more in the kitchen than for grilling and smoking.

http://www.cdnw.com/product/proaccurate®-folding-thermocouple-thermometer-red


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2014)

You might want to check out this one from the Thermapen folks if it is still available:

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt301wa.html

Originally from Post #8 in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110845/best-economy-instant-read-meat-thermometer

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## casmurf (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought one of these Extech39272 thermometer for $39.99 w/free shipping).

about 3 years ago and been using it ever since no problems.

Jerry S.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 21, 2014)

this is the one that I got and just love it when you put it back in the case it automatically shuts off

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt616.html

Good luck and 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2014)

For an extra ten bucks?  I like that one!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## justmyname (Aug 21, 2014)

I've had good luck with the lower priced ThermoWorks products.

For an instant read I have this:  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html

Did the ice bath and boiling water tests, dead on.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 21, 2014)

JustMyName said:


> I've had good luck with the lower priced ThermoWorks products.
> 
> For an instant read I have this:  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly...that's the one to get!!!!! A great bargain!!!!
I have 2 of them and I use them much more often than I use the Thermapen....I use them every day several times a day.



~Martin


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2014)

I am ordering mine right now!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2014)

Ordering was easy.

$21.00 to my door.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 22, 2014)

Venture said:


> Ordering was easy.
> 
> $21.00 to my door.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## barkerb (Aug 23, 2014)

Great responses. Thanks to all!


----------



## daricksta (Aug 23, 2014)

JustMyName said:


> I've had good luck with the lower priced ThermoWorks products.
> 
> For an instant read I have this:  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html
> 
> Did the ice bath and boiling water tests, dead on.


If I had seen this post and seen this therm at this price before I had bought another brand for $60, I would have  bought this one instead. However, I'm wondering if the price was lowered to get rid of them since a redesigned version if about to be released?


----------



## dcarch (Aug 23, 2014)

Thermapen is expensive because they assemble the components using excpensive labor outside of China. But they don't make the components themselves.

Digital temperature electronics are not that complicated. and most of them are very accurate and inexpensive.

I have one I bought for $3.00, battery included. 8 years later, still working well.

In general, what determines the speed of a thermometer is the size of the pin. The smaller it is , the faster it can measure.

dcarch


----------



## venture (Aug 23, 2014)

My Taylor works fine and is easy on batteries.

It reads in 10 to 12 seconds.  About $15 as I recall.

Just had to have those extra few seconds faster!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## justmyname (Aug 24, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> If I had seen this post and seen this therm at this price before I had bought another brand for $60, I would have  bought this one instead. However, I'm wondering if the price was lowered to get rid of them since a redesigned version if about to be released?


I order mine last December, it was the same price ($16). They have sales all the time....


----------



## bbquy (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the ThermoPop too!


----------



## daricksta (Aug 25, 2014)

JustMyName said:


> I order mine last December, it was the same price ($16). They have sales all the time....


And it's $21 with shipping?


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 25, 2014)

So we all know it takes approx. 3/4 seconds for a thermapen reading. Does anyone know how long it takes for the thermo"pop".?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 25, 2014)

ThermoWorks says the ThermoPop is "Super-Fast 5 to 6 seconds."


~Martin


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 25, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me? That's awesome. Don't get why such a big price difference though.  Well. Anyway going to get one coming this pay day.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't either, the only benefit is that the display turns...I've never needed that. 
It's nothing I'm interested in mainly because It's not as accurate as the Super-Fast Pocket Thermometer which I highly recommend....heck you can buy 2 of them (on special for $16 each) for about the same as the ThermoPop.
http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html


~Martin


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh. Never seen that before. That's really all I'm looking for is a real quick read , so the smoker isn't open for that long.


----------



## venture (Aug 28, 2014)

Initial review re: 

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html

Received quickly from vendor.  Tested but not used yet. 

Fast and accurate.  Longer than I am used to, but that can be an advantage when reaching into a pit or oven while trying not to burn yourself.

Min/Max temp auto-temp hold feature is neat.

The reset feature is probably redundant as it works much like the on/off switch. Further tinkering will tell the tale on that one.

One hour auto shutoff is more time than I need since I only use them for an instant read.  When leaving a therm in resting meat, I use a different therm.

A switched back-lit display would be nice, but would add to cost and reduce battery life.

Two screws have to be removed to replace the battery, but if it achieves the claimed 5000 hour battery life, I will probably never replace one. Even so, it is probably the most common mini battery on the market.

The only real negative I see is that the display is small and may be hard to read for anyone with marginal eyesight.  Still, I can read it without resorting to my reading glasses.

For a purchase price of $16 plus $5 shipping to my door, I am very happy with this unit.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2014)

Venture said:


> Initial review re:
> 
> http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, I may just need one more therm.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice review - Thanks Venture!!


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok my arm has been twisted. Yesterday I decided to order this $16 thermopen. Was going to try the thermopop , but I'm like you. Not to worried about the turning temp geauge or the choice of every color in the rainbow. I'm just looking for a fast read so I can close my pit as soon as possible. Thanks for web link on thermoworks.


----------



## campsmoke1955 (Aug 31, 2014)

I also have the Weber 6492.  About $10 @ Lowes.  That along with the Maverick ET 732 and I should be set.  I admit I was also looking hard at the Thermopop.  May still get it.  Nothing wrong with having two... ;)


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2014)

Campsmoke.

You are starting to sound like a fellow addict.

Set aside a drawer in your kitchen and........

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 7, 2014)

Update on the thermoworks RT600 C thermopen  I just got. Works like a dream. Did the boiling water test and it hit 212 in literally 4 seconds. Very impressed.  Actually had money left over to get my expanded metal fom Home Depot to construct my charcoal basket I've been wanting to build.


----------



## bbquy (Sep 8, 2014)

I have been using the thermopen for about a year and I love it! It is by far my best and the quickest.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 8, 2014)

I use and buy for my team a Chef Digital Pocket Thermometer like this one.  The one we get is very fast and waterproof.  
http://www.katom.com/113-PDT300.htm...&zmam=29342707&zmas=1&zmac=26&zmap=113-PDT300


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 8, 2014)

Never seen this one before. Looks very durable.


----------



## beatnikrogers (Sep 25, 2014)

I recently got this off Amazon and it seems like its currently the best alternative to the Thermapen. Only $25! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			



















IMG_20140925_170028.jpg



__ beatnikrogers
__ Sep 25, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like a great deal, I will have to bookmark that and see what we can get down the rd. 

DS


----------



## marauder (Oct 2, 2014)

i have a thermoworks
[h3]RT301WA
SUPER-FAST[sup]  [emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  POCKET THERMOMETER[/h3][h4]MODEL #RT301WA[/h4]
works fantastic...... had it for a year   cost only 19$


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 2, 2014)

I just recently got a RT600 C by thermoworks. I'm very pleased. Reading in 5/6 seconds.


----------

